# Goodbye my little one.



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know why. She was healthy and happy and lovely. The fluffiest of the bunch. One of my beautiful baby girls. Gone. Why? Taken from me at only 8 weeks old.

Goodbye my darling.

Am terrified for others now


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, sweet dreams little one.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

So sad. Hugs. Hope she binkies in the big bunny heaven.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im so so so sorry hun, she was beautiful

you gave her a great, all be it short, life. better then she would have had if you didnt take her mum on.
she couldnt have asked for anything more then you gave her, atleast she got to know love and happiness

sleep well little one, binky free at the bridge


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news (((hugs))) - RIP little bun x


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

So sorry 

Sleep tight little hop xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww hun Im so sorry to read this ((hugs)), RIP little angel binky free at the bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry hun.

Binky free over the bridge little one xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cookies has licked her little body, and three of her sisters are lying with their chins on her. :sad::sad:

Though one is sitting on her


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww hun im so sorry.
Sometimes it just happens, dont worry im sure the rest will be fine x
Binky free little lady x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

OOh Niki i am so so sorry  r.i.p little'un


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been pondering names. I don't want to bury her without a name. One of my ratty girls is called Angel so wanted a variant of that. 

But I am going to stick with Angel, because none seem to be as nice. She is now an angel looking down on her siblings so she is now my Angel.

RIP little Angel.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Have just caught up with this thread - so sorry for your loss of little Angel.

Thinking of you.

RIP Angel xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Angel is a beautiful name for her

sleep well mummies little Angel, enjoy your stay at the bridge


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I've only just seen this  I'm so sorry niki, Sleep tight little Angel. That is such a lovely name x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I still can't believe it, it's the shock as well as everything else. I know the others are more than likely to be OK...but it has made me incredibly paranoid about them. Need positive thoughts for thee rest. 

On another morbid note...I better get around to naming the other 4 soon


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

RIP little Angel x x 

Brings a tear to my eye as it was only 2 months ago i lost one of mine, all my thoughts go out to you hun.

Keep your chin up.

Binky free little girl xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> RIP little Angel x x
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye as it was only 2 months ago i lost one of mine, all my thoughts go out to you hun.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun...and am sorry about your little one! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww no im so sorry Niki (((hugs)))

Sleep peacefully little Angel xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww no im so sorry Niki (((hugs)))
> 
> Sleep peacefully little Angel xxx


Thanks hun


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry Niki 
Rest in peace little one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ArabiCoffee said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Niki
> Rest in peace little one


Thanks hun. xxxx


----------

